# Raiders Of The Lost Ark 30 Years



## MA-Caver (Jun 12, 2011)

30 years ago today adventure gotten a new name, Indiana Jones. 
Remember seeing this in the theater with my dad who was an avid fan of Douglas Fairbanks, Errol Flynn and others. He loved it, so did I. 
Occasionally I watch it again on DVD and still find myself caught up in the chase scenes and story line. The shooting of the Arab swordsman still gets a laugh out of me. 

Here is the first take then they decided to go with the gun. Great decision. 

[yt]TAoJrNbgUoI[/yt]

Your memories from the film?


----------



## Big Don (Jun 12, 2011)

Heh. Mr Planas talked about this in our seminar a couple of weeks ago. He mentioned when Indi is fighting the guy near the plane, you can see how far away the kick is. I got home that night, Raiders was on TV, so I flipped to it, NO KIDDING that kick missed by a mile


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 12, 2011)

Big Don said:


> Heh. Mr Planas talked about this in our seminar a couple of weeks ago. He mentioned when Indi is fighting the guy near the plane, you can see how far away the kick is. I got home that night, Raiders was on TV, so I flipped to it, NO KIDDING that kick missed by a mile


Picky picky picky... betcha he didn't catch that the first time he saw the movie... heh.
A lot of the punches and such were "way off" but the camera angle helps provide the illusion. Yet of course several shots were "missed" by the editor. 
But then again... who cares? It's still a great movie/story. 
:idunno: I try not to nitpick when I see a movie that just does what it's _supposed_ to do. Take me away to somewhere else... kinda like with a damned good book.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 12, 2011)

And the real reason for the gun?  'Cos 'Indie' had the 'flu and couldn't do the scene.

For once the law of unintended consequences worked in our favour and gave us a classic 'gotcha' moment.


----------



## Big Don (Jun 12, 2011)

Sukerkin said:


> And the real reason for the gun?  'Cos 'Indie' had the 'flu and couldn't do the scene.
> 
> For once the law of unintended consequences worked in our favour and gave us a classic 'gotcha' moment.


IIRC, he had the trots from the food


----------



## David43515 (Jun 12, 2011)

The two things I remember most are my best friend`s sister getting a huge crush on Harrison Ford, and the boom in hats, especially Fedoras like Indy`s. Every guy started looking at hats in the stores. Before that, only old guys wore them.


----------



## punisher73 (Jun 13, 2011)

Man, I suddenly feel old that it's been 30 years.  When I was a kid, that was the first movie we EVER got to watch on our toploader VCR!  We got the movie from the library since at the time, there were no video stores.  The library was the only place to get movies.

I loved that movie and still like it!

As to the sword scene, remember in the next one the same situation happens and he goes to pull the gun and he doesn't have it and has to fight the guy?  That was awesome! (reference to the old Chris Farley skit)


----------



## girlbug2 (Jun 13, 2011)

I love fedoras. That's one fashion I wish would return.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 13, 2011)

girlbug2 said:


> I love fedoras. That's one fashion I wish would return.


Oh hell yeah!! me too! 
I had one but put it away because everyone started calling me Indy and asking me where's my whip and all that crap... just kept giving a hard time about it everywhere I wore it ... so screw it. Didn't need it in my life at the time. 

But I love the hat and the look. May pick on up again and go from there.


----------

